
Which is the best language to learn? – 1843 - vinnyglennon
https://www.1843magazine.com/content/ideas/robert-lane-greene/which-best-language-learn
======
NotSammyHagar
I've wondered about this because I'm the typical college educated American who
has taken a language in school but has lost most of it and never got any
fluency.

The intro says no to Chinese(for reason related to writing it and the
difficulty of getting basic verbal fluency, but one interesting one is people
are losing their ability to write Chinese without computers helping), but
French, or maybe Spanish. I'm quite surprised at French (which I took in HS
and college). Spanish is what makes sense for western hemisphere people.

It doesn't come to a useful conclusion. I wanted it to be spanish.

